# Those More Susceptible To Covid 19



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*COVID-19 patients with gum disease 9 times more likely to die, study says*
News link with more information


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Another link Link to article

"The results of the study suggest that the inflammation in the oral cavity may open the door to the coronavirus becoming more violent," said Professor Lior Shapira, EFP president-elect. "Oral care should be part of the health recommendations to reduce the risk for severe COVID-19 outcomes."


----------

